# some pics of my girls



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi here lou lou my shih tzu and coco the toy poodle


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww they look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Aww they look gorgeous!!!!



thank you :wub:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I love your pics, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

djackson59 said:


> I love your pics, your babies are beautiful![/QU
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So mommy where are you going to take them? There all dressed so pretty:wub: you need to show them off :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Are they ever adorable!! Is your Shih Tzu small??? I know that there is a certain Breed of Shih Tzu's that are smaller than the standard size.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Are they ever adorable!! Is your Shih Tzu small??? I know that there is a certain Breed of Shih Tzu's that are smaller than the standard size.


lou lou is standard size.

thank you.:wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> So mommy where are you going to take them? There all dressed so pretty:wub: you need to show them off :wub:



they not go anywhere yet.the dresses are for party as will coming soon

thank you.:wub:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Look at those beautiful girls!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love seeing pictures of your girls. They're so beautifully groomed and I love their outfits. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lovely pictures of your beautiful babies! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful😘


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They look gorgeous!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm especially in love with the pink party dress on your shih zhu! Beautiful!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful Girls. Love their outfits and gorgeous hairdos :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much everyone.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Two little beauties


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful...very very cute!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

How cute. All gorgeous babies!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They're all so pretty! I just love the dark coat on the yorkie


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

All so very pretty!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

thank you so much everyone.


----------

